# Small Microwave



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

Hi' All,
I am looking for a small microwave to fit where the cooker once was. 
The problem is that the space is only 420mm wide and all the ones i have seen are wider than that.
Can anyone out help me with this one.
Rod


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*microwave*

Hi :lol: 
I had the same problem. I found one in my local caravan accessory shop which is a TLC. I have seen it rebadged on Elddis MH. I have just been out to measure it and unfortunately it measures 44.5cm - sorry. To be honest it was the only small one I could find.
Sorry I could not be of any more help
regards
Richard


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Microwave*

Hi

Microwave

Russell

I think the dimensions quoted may be in accurate though as less than 300 mm wide does not seem possible!


----------



## richardjames (Feb 1, 2006)

*microwave*

Hi :lol: 
Try this http://direct.tesco.com/q/R.100-7937.aspx Like Russell said less than 300mm does not seem possible but the above Breville is also quoted less than 300mm. I tried another site for the belling and that also said 29.1!!
regards
Richard


----------



## mikeyv (May 23, 2007)

They list the height the same though, and from the picture it certainly isn't square. Maybe that's the internal measurement?


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

The quoted "depth" is actually the "width" ie the measurement from left to right which in this case is 45.8 cm. The width on a microwave will always be the greatest of the three dimensions quoted as the construction is basically a cube, into which you insert a meal, with the working parts stuck on the end.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

How about this one , size 375x372x360

>> Whirlpool <<


----------



## kenp (Sep 8, 2006)

Scotjimland, 

I stand corrected and rightly embarrassed, however yours looks more like a TV set than a TV meal heater.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

kenp said:


> I stand corrected and rightly embarrassed, however yours looks more like a TV set than a TV meal heater.


No problem.. :lol: I do love a google challenge :wink:


----------



## Regal (Sep 25, 2007)

*Whirlpool Microwave*

Scotjimland

We also had the same problem as the new Autotrail 630 LB will not accept most microwave ovens in the cupboard provided.

However we have purchased the whirlpool microwave and it does fit as its unusual shape does help.

We are in a very wet Holland at the moment and just used the microwave, so I think that was a good call.

Steve


----------



## 107790 (Oct 21, 2007)

*SMALL MICROWAVE*

Hi all, and thanks for sorting out that one . It'll be the Wirlpool max 28 crisp then at just over the ton. 
Now where do I put the tv ? well that will be a little less of a problem!!!!!!!!!!!!!
Thanks again all.


----------

